
Ask HN: Do you still use Last.fm - t3ra
In the age of spotify and other streaming services are you still using last.fm?<p>What is your use case?
======
ungzd
Yes, it still gives good recommendations of artists and albums. I rarely used
radio on it when it was available. It was like a social network years ago but
now social features are mostly dead.

There are no music streaming services available in Russia except Yandex Music
which is very meh (no usable radio-like mode, poor collection) and semi-pirate
vk.com (which is useful for exploring but not everyday listening).

Last.fm for me is one of the best sites from good old days of web, "Web 2.0"
era, along with Flickr, it's very sad that we're losing them and moving fast
into faceless unhuman mobile-first AI-driven adtech hell.

